# Bit on the ear



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

My 6 month old Vizsla Archie was bitten by a little snappy dog last night on his ear. It made a little hole (not all the way through!!) & drew blood. Some hair is missing next to the hole. Am going to put a photo on. It doesn't hurt him when I touch it. Just wondered if anyone knows if the hair will grow back. Fortunately he doesn't seem mentally scarred. Think the dog bit him because the owners were saying how nice Archie is & fussing over him!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter had a hot-spot on his neck about 9-10 months ago. He scratched it so much the hair came off. It has not grown back yet but we're still hoping it does.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

It probably won't grow back.
Kian has a nice scar on his neck from when his play buddy....a V on this board that shall remain nameless decided to use his neck as a chew toy :

Hey, it adds character. ;D


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Vizsla's wear scars like a badge of honor. I would not worry about it.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Just looks a bit painful but it isnt & he'll probably get more seeing as dogs love his ears! Fortunately it hasnt made him wary of other dogs. I don't think he even knows he has a wound! Its just me being worried cos am a first time Vizsla mum.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine too, (also a snappy little dog!) it looks like he should be wearing an earring. I adore his beautiful velvet ears and am constantly disgruntled by the blemish, we're a fortnight in and it shows no sign of covering up, but fingers crossed. At least there was no infection.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers has been bitten on the neck and ear and fur grew back. BUT, he also has scars underneath his chin and on his sides where fur has not filled in yet...50/50 chance.


----------

